# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  Routing | عربی کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی

## mahdi_artur

*-----» دوستان عزیز این تاپیک ادامه بحث رُوتینگ منابع کنکور (تاپیک زیر) هست.
Routing | ادبیات کنکور و نقشه راه مطالعاتی

رُوتینگ عربی:

عربی درسی محسوب میشه که اکثریت بچه ها قبل از این که ورود کنن بِهِش بدون داشتن مهارت های لازم و طبق توصیه آقای X ، دکتر Y ، استاد Z میرن بازار و یه دونه کتاب درس به درس تستی میخرن و شروع میکنن باهاش درجا زدن.
من مخالف کار بالا نیستم ولی مطمئنم این روش برای اکثریت افراد جواب نمیده. کتاب های درس به درس خوبه که کار بشن ولی قبل از اون شما باید یک دور مبحثی عربی رو بسته باشید. یعنی جداگانه قبل از کار کردن کتاب درس به درس تون روی مهارت های ترجمه، تحلیل صرفی، ضبط حرکات کار کرده باشین تا بتونید از این کتابا حداکثر استفاده رو ببرید.

برای این که گفته من تحقق پیدا کنه جهت مطالعه این درس 3 تا فاز مختلف در نظر گرفتم:
A. فاز مهارت شناسی و استارت قواعد (از تیر تا آبان ---» 5 ماه)
آزمون ترم A (بررسی پیشرفت ها در فاز A)
B. فاز تثبیت قواعد، مهارت ها و تست زنی بیشتر (از آذر تا اسفند ---» 4 ماه)
آزمون ترم B (بررسی پیشرفت ها در فاز A و B و آماده شدن برای آزمون های جامع )
C. فاز افزایش سرعت و مهارت های آزمون دهی و رسیدن به درصد بالای 80 (از فروردین تا کنکور ---» حدودا 3 ماه) 

فاز A شروع از تابستان با کتاب میکرو طلایی عربی کامل گاج (محمد جال)

بحث ---» ترجمه
بازه زمانی ----» کل تیر ماه
مدت زمان پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 4-6 ساعت
تعداد تست پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 60 تست
منبع مطالعاتی -----» فصل اول کتاب میکرو طلایی 
نقشه راه ----» مطالعه درسنامه ترجمه فعل ----» حل آموزشی تست های زوج از بحث ترجمه فعل ----» مطالعه درسنامه ترجمه اسم -----» حل آموزشی تست های زوج از بحث ترجمه اسم ----» حل سرعتی تست های فرد از بحث ترجمه فعل ----» مطالعه درسنامه ترجمه حرف و اسلوب جمله ----» حل آموزشی تست های زوج از بحث حرف و اسلوب ----» حل سرعتی تست های فرد از بحث ترجمه اسم ----» حل سرعتی تست های فرد از بحث ترجمه حرف و اسلوب.

بحث ---» قواعدِ پایه 
بازه زمانی ----» مرداد + شهریور (دو ماه)
مدت زمان پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 6-8 ساعت
تعداد تست پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 90 تست قواعد + 10 تست مروری بحث ترجمه
منبع مطالعاتی -----» فصل دوم کتاب میکرو طلایی (قواعد دهم و یازدهم مباحث 5 تا 17 میکرو طلایی)
نقشه راه ----» مطالعه درسنامه مبحث X ----» حل تست های همان مبحث نصف آموزشی نصف سرعتی (تست های سرعتی مارک دار ----» با تمام شدن قواعد هر پایه باید علاوه بر زدن آزمون جامع قواعد همان پایه تمامی تست های مارکدار همان پایه رو هم بصورت آزمونی از خودتون آزمون بعمل بیارید.)
تذکر مهم »
# از مرداد ماه شروع کنید ----» هفته ای 10 تست از تست های ترکیبی 4عبارتی بخش ترجمه میکرو گاج حل کنید و تحلیل کنید. (از تست 325 تا تست 417)

بحث ----» قواعدِ دوازدهم
بازه زمانی ----» مهر ماه (یک ماه)
مدت زمان پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 4-6 ساعت
تعداد تست پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 60 تست قواعد 12هم + 10 تست مروری قواعد پایه
منبع مطالعاتی -----» فصل دوم کتاب میکرو طلایی (قواعد دوازدهم مباحث 18 تا 21 میکرو طلایی)
نقشه راه ----» مطالعه درسنامه مبحث X ----» حل تست های همان مبحث نصف آموزشی نصف سرعتی (تست های سرعتی مارک دار ----» با تمام شدن قواعد 12هم باید علاوه بر آزمون جامع قواعد 12هم تمامی تست های مارکدار مباحث 12هم رو هم بصورت آزمونی از خودتون آزمون بعمل بیارید.)
دو تذکر مهم »
# از مهر ماه شروع کنید ----» هفته ای 10 تست از تست های مارک دار قواعد پایه 10 و 11 میکرو گاج حل کنید و دوباره کامل بررسی شون کنید.
# در بازه مهر-آبان اگر از بچه هایی باشید که آزمون شرکت می کنند ، طبق بودجه آزمون تون که بصورت درس به درس مطرح هست حرکت کنید و فقط لغات همان درس هایی که قراره داخل آزمون تون مطرح بشه رو از کتاب لقمه لغات عربی مهروماه (مهران ترکمان) در طول 2 هفته و قواعد  رو از کتاب جیبی قواعد خیلی سبز (هاشمی) پنج شنبه قبل آزمون مرور کنید ولی فعلا نیاز به زدن تست درس به درس نیست. صبور باشید..

بحث ----» اعراب ، تحلیل صرفی و ضبط حرکات 
بازه زمانی ----» آبان ماه (یک ماه)
مدت زمان پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 4-6 ساعت
تعداد تست پیشنهادی ----» هفته ای 50 تست اعراب و ضبط حرکات + 10 تست مروری قواعد دوازدهم
منبع مطالعاتی -----» فصل 3 و 4 کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج
نقشه راه ----» مطالعه کامل درسنامه مبحث اعراب و ضبط حرکات ----» درسنامه که کامل تمام شد ----» هر بار زدن مخلوطی از 20 تست اعراب به همراه 5 تست ضبط حرکات ---» تست های زوج آموزشی، تست های فرد سرعتی ----» تا اتمام کامل این دو بحث به زدن تست ها ادامه بدین
دو تذکر مهم »
# از آبان ماه شروع کنید ----» هفته ای 10 تست از تست های مارک دار قواعد پایه 12 میکرو گاج حل کنید و دوباره کامل بررسی شون کنید.
# در بازه مهر-آبان اگر از بچه هایی باشید که آزمون شرکت می کنند ، طبق بودجه آزمون تون که بصورت درس به درس مطرح هست حرکت کنید و فقط لغات همان درس هایی که قراره داخل آزمون تون مطرح بشه رو از کتاب لقمه لغات عربی مهروماه (مهران ترکمان) در طول 2 هفته و قواعد  رو از کتاب جیبی قواعد خیلی سبز (هاشمی) پنج شنبه قبل آزمون مرور کنید ولی فعلا نیاز به زدن تست درس به درس نیست. صبور باشید..

انتقال از فاز A به B ----»
خب فاز A به اتمام رسید و ما مهارت های لازم رو یاد گرفتیم، تست زنی مبحثی انجام دادیم و تقریبا آماده شدیم تا ورود کنیم به فاز بعدی اما قبلش لازمه مهارت هایی که در فاز A یاد گرفتیم رو در معرض آزمون قرار بدیم 
به مدت هفت روز باید هر روز یک ساعت عربی در برنامه تون باشه 
سه روز اول »
روز 1 : مرور خلاصه بحث ترجمه فعل ----» زدن آزمون ترجمه فعل ، تحلیل آزمون و تکمیل خلاصه میکرو
روز 2 : مرور خلاصه بحث ترجمه اسم ----» زدن آزمون ترجمه اسم ، تحلیل آزمون و تکمیل خلاصه میکرو
روز 3 : مرور خلاصه بحث ترجمه حرف و اسلوب ----» زدن آزمون ترجمه حرف و اسلوب ، تحلیل آزمون و تکمیل خلاصه میکرو
سه روز دوم » 
روز 4 : مرور سریع قواعد عربی پایه دهم ----» زدن آزمون جامع از قواعد عربی دهم + تحلیل آزمون
روز 5 : مرور سریع قواعد عربی پایه یازدهم ----» زدن آزمون جامع از قواعد عربی یازدهم + تحلیل آزمون
روز 6 : مرور سریع قواعد عربی پایه دوازدهم ----» زدن آزمون جامع از قواعد عربی دوازدهم + تحلیل آزمون
روز آخر »
روز 7 : مرور سریع بحث اعراب و ضبط -----» زدن آزمون جامع از بحث اعراب و تحلیل صرفی و ضبط 

فاز B
شروع از آذر 
اگه در آزمون فاز A نتیجه متوسط یا ضعیف گرفتید (بطور کلی از خودتون ناراضی بودین) ----» شروع فاز B با کتاب عربی جامع خیلی سبز 
اگه در آزمون فاز A نتیجه خوب و عالی گرفتید (بطور کلی از خودتون راضی بودین) ----» شروع فاز B با کتاب عربی جامع مهروماه

توضیحات فاز B: 
چه از کتاب جامع خیلی سبز استفاده کنید و چه از کتاب جامع مهروماه با یک موضوع مشابه در هر دو روبرو هستید: اونم درس به درس بودن تست هاست. در واقع بحث های مختلفی مثل ترجمه ، قواعد و تحلیل صرفی همگی در تست های یک درس مشاهده میشن. این موضوع دقیقا میتونه برای شما حکم یک جمع بندی و مرور خوب از هر درس رو داشته باشه. ولی به شرطی که طبق بودجه بندی کنکور هر بار تست بزنید. 
یعنی هر بار که خواستید تست های یک درس رو بزنید »
----» اول که یک مرور سریع روی قواعد و کلمات همون درس دارید از روی درسنامه.این مرحله نباید زیاد طول بکشه چون شما در مرحله مرور اکثر مطالب هستید، در کنارش لغات رو هم نیازی نیست خیلی طول بدین و همین که یک دور لغات رو یه نگاه کنید کافیه و زیاد وقت ندین بهش.
----» بعد که وارد بحث تست های همون درس شدین بهتره نزدیک به بودجه کنکور و بصورت زمان دار (آزمونی) از خودتون تست هاش رو آزمون بگیرید چون شما دیگه در مرحله مرور هستین. 
مثلا برای درس 1 دهم وقتی دارید تست میزنید ----» هر بار 10 تا تست ترجمه شو بزنید + 10 تا تست قواعد + 5 تا تحلیل صرفی اعراب و ضبط حرکاتشو بزنید و 20 دقیقه فرصت بدین و بعدا تحلیل کنید تست ها رو. داخل این مرحله میتونید یه دفتر بردارید و نکات تست هایی که غلط زدین (مثل ترجمه یک کلمه یا یه نکته خاص از قواعد) رو داخلش یادداشت کنید. این دفتر رو قبل از این که درس بعدی رو شروع کنید مرور کنید واقعا معجزه میکنه.

----» خیلی سبز جامع 2800 تا تست درس به درس آورده آیا لازمه همه رو داخل فاز B بزنیم؟ 
نه به نظرم حتی نصف این تعداد تست هم کافیه. ببینید تست زیاد زدن مهم نیست. مهم تحلیل شماست و این که شما هر بار که تست می زنید به صورت آزمونی باشه و بودجه بندی کنکور رو رعایت کنید. من فقط میخوام شما هر بار با تست ترجمه روبرو بشید و دائم مهارت هایی که در فاز A یاد گرفتی رو تمرین کنی و سرعتت رو بالا ببری. میخوام قواعد واست مرور بشه و انواع تیپ تستایی که میتونه ازش بیاد رو ببینی.

----» حدودا 4 ماه (از آذر تا آخر اسفند) برای فاز B فرصت دارین.
----» باید لااقل هفته ای 100 تست عربی بزنید و تحلیل کنید. (یعنی 4 تا آزمون 25سواله عربی) 
----» باید لااقل هفته ای 4-6 ساعت به عربی بدین. 

سه تذکر مهم در ارتباط با فاز B »
# از آذر ماه شروع کنید ----» هفته ای 1 ساعت به مطالعه درسنامه فصل ششم میکرو طلایی یعنی فصل مفهوم بپردازید. وقثی درسنامه ش تموم شد تستاشم بزنید و بحث مفهوم رو هم سعی کنید تا نهایت آخر آذر ماه تموم کنید.* *(میکرو میگه بخش مفهوم مخصوص علوم انسانیه ولی من معتقدم شرط ورود به درک مطلب آشنایی با مفهوم هست چون توی خیلی از تستای درک نیازتون میشه بتونید صورت سوال و گزینه ها رو از نظر مفهوم بررسی کنید.)**
# از دی ماه شروع کنید ----» وقتی فصل مفهوم تمام شد حالا برید سراغ تمرین درک مطلب و هفته ای 1 ساعت وقت بدین و این تایم رو بصورت دو تا نیم ساعت اختصاص بدین به زدن 2-3 تا درک مطلب عربی. اول درک مطلب های فصل هفتم میکرو طلایی رو به صورت آموزشی حل و بررسی کنید بعد که تموم شد برید سراغ درک مطلب های آخر خیلی سبز و اونا رو به صورت سرعتی حل کنید و تایم بگیرید.
# اون بچه هایی که آزمون شرکت می کنند همون کاری که مهر و آبان میکردن رو 4شنبه و 5شنبه قبل هر آزمون انجام بدن در کنارش تست های علامت دار همون درس رو هم 4شنبه یا 5شنبه همون هفته کار کنند. مثلا اگر 4 تا آزمون 25 سواله از درس 2 دهم زدی و 20 تاش مارک دار شده حالا 5شنبه قبل آزمون دوباره این 20 تا تست رو از خودت آزمون بگیر. این میشه یه مرور محشر. بیشتر از اینم لازم نیست.
# بچه های سطح بالاتر و اونایی که مهروماه جامع رو استعمال میکنن باید بدونن دوز تستای مهروماه تقریبا دو برابر تستای خیلی سبزه. از این نظر باید تعداد تستی که میزنید در هفته بیشتر از حالت عادی باشه که بتونید تازه نصف تست های این کتاب رو تموم کنید. خب طبیعیه شما سطح تون بالاتره و توان تست زنی بیشتری هم دارین. تایمی که به عربی میدین نسبت به بچه های دیگه کمی بیشتر باشه (در حد 2-3 ساعت) ولی تعداد تستی که در همون تایم میزنید باید خیلی بیشتر از بقیه باشه. (8 تا آزمون 25 تایی بزنید مثلا)

انتقال از فاز B به C ----»
فاز B که تموم شد شما آماده زدنِ آزمون هایِ جامع شدین ولی قبل از اون یکم صبر کنید. 
حدود 2-3 هفته به خودتون فرصت بدین و یه مرور کامل روی مطالب مطالعه شده تون داشته باشید.
کتاب جمع بندی عربی مهروماه (مهران ترکمان) رو بگیرید و 2-3 هفته عید روی این کتاب حسابی کار کنید و سعی کنید مبحث به مبحث کامل بخونید و تستاشو هم بزنید. کتاب به شدت خوبیه و من بهترین زمان مطالعه این کتابو زمان عید میدونم چون یه نظم خاصی به آموخته هاتون میده. (البته خط ویژه هم خوبه ولی من مهروماه رو بیشتر دوست دارم)

فاز Cشروع از اواخر فروردین با کتاب کنکوریوم عمومی مهروماه و موج آزمون عربی
موج حجم عمده آزموناش درس به درسه. از این نظر خیلی از بچه ها میخوان ببرنش تو فاز B و خب این کار خوبیه ولی تعداد تستی که واسه هر درس گذاشته کمه به نظرم و بیشتر حالت جمع بندی داره. ولی اگه حس کردین خیلی خفنید و نیاز به کتاب درس به درس کلا ندارید میتونید بجای مهروماه و خیلی سبز بیاید موج بزنید و تست کم آوردین از قلم چی و گزینه دو های سال های قبل استفاده کنید. ولی من پیشنهادم اینه موج رو بیارید داخل فاز C و قبل از کنکوریوم بزنیدش. تایمی نمیگیره.
40 روز نخست » موج آزمون -----» هر روز یه آزمون درس به درس/مبحثی + تحلیل  ----» از آزمون 1 تا 39 
40 روز بعدی » کنکوریوم عمومی -----» هر روز 1 آزمون عمومی کنکور + تحلیل ----» 37 مرحله آزمون 
30-20 روز آخر » موج آزمون -----» هر روز یه آزمون مبحثی/مشابه کنکور -----» از آزمون 40 تا 55 + تحلیل عربی جامع های قلم چی/گزینه2/سنجش

2 هفته آخر » 
تکمیل و مرور کتاب جمع بندی مهروماه + دفترچه نکات تست زنی عربی + بررسی جامع آخر سنجش + اگر دوست داشتید همایش فلاح رو هم ببینید قول میدم پشیمون نشید.




*

----------


## scorpion2020

علاوه بر توضیحات وتوصیه های عالی ارتور از  سیرتاپیاز درک متن عربی که تازه اومده هم غافل نشید وعالیه 
مهروماه خیلی ایراد داره البته من چاپ جدیدشو ندارم وِیژه 99 شو میگم و من حس میکنم کمیت تست ها از کیفیتشون برای مولف مهم تر بوده چندین جا نکات نظام قدیمی هم گفته بود مثلا اینکه لن+مضارع = هنوز+مضارع منفی هم درست گفته بود و این نکته مربوط به نظام قدیمه و تو نظام جدید حتما باید نخواهد ترجمه کنی

----------


## mohammad1381

کتابهای عربی موضوعی میکرو و دور دنیا در نیم ساعت(مولفاش هر دو یکی هستند) هم کتابای خوبی به نظرم هستند.
نکته خارج از کتابی ندارند(توی درسنامه رو ندیدم ولی تو تستها همینطوره)
عربی به نظرم یادگیری مهتر از تست زدن هست.
هز چی بیشتر یاد بگیری،بیشتر تست میتونی بزنی!

----------


## Nine

> کتابهای عربی موضوعی میکرو و دور دنیا در نیم ساعت(مولفاش هر دو یکی هستند) هم کتابای خوبی به نظرم هستند.
> نکته خارج از کتابی ندارند(توی درسنامه رو ندیدم ولی تو تستها همینطوره)
> عربی به نظرم یادگیری مهتر از تست زدن هست.
> هز چی بیشتر یاد بگیری،بیشتر تست میتونی بزنی!


مخالفم عربی مثه ریاضی میمونه باید تست زیاد بزنی واسش

----------


## mohammad1381

> مخالفم عربی مثه ریاضی میمونه باید تست زیاد بزنی واسش


من کلاس فلاح رو دیدم نظرم اینه.
این نظر من بود برای هر فردی ممکنه متفاوت باشه!
من در کل دروسم بیشتر رو فهم کار میکنم نه روی تست.
در کل نظر شماهم قابل و باارزشه.

----------


## ArthurMorgan

به به مهدی جان بازم گل کاشتی و نقشه راه عالی دادی
منم یه چیزی بگم برای این زمان
دیگه کتب تست قطور رو بذارین کنار و بچسبین به کتب جمع بندی خیلی سبز یا مهر و ماه
خودم پنج شیش بار خوندم این مدل کتابارو ۸۰ زدم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

*عربی تاملند میثم فلاح 22 جلسه هست و 3 تا جزوه داره : جزوه فعل + جزوه اسم + جزوه ترکیب + 2 جلسه هم آزمون جامع میزنه کلا میشه 24 جلسه 

حتی اگر از الان هم بخواهید شروع کنید هر روز یه جلسه ببینید 24 روزه تمومش میکنید 

موبه مو هر چی رو میگه اجرا کنید و لغت رو هم بخونید 

جنازه شما بره سر جلسه زیر 50 نمزنید به مولا 

هیچ چیز دیگه ای هم نیاز ندارید فقط جزوه هاش کافیه این رو من خودم تجربه ش رو داشتم دارم بهختون میگم هیچی نیاز ندارید سه تا جزوه ش 322 تست داره به جرات میتونم بگم بعد از جزوه هاش هر تستی بزنید تکراریه بخدا که تکراریه همون جزوه رو هس مرور کنید کاری که میگه رو بکنید نتیجه تون صدا میکنه خودش*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *عربی تاملند میثم فلاح 22 جلسه هست و 3 تا جزوه داره : جزوه فعل + جزوه اسم + جزوه ترکیب + 2 جلسه هم آزمون جامع میزنه کلا میشه 24 جلسه 
> 
> حتی اگر از الان هم بخواهید شروع کنید هر روز یه جلسه ببینید 24 روزه تمومش میکنید 
> 
> موبه مو هر چی رو میگه اجرا کنید و لغت رو هم بخونید 
> 
> جنازه شما بره سر جلسه زیر 50 نمزنید به مولا 
> 
> هیچ چیز دیگه ای هم نیاز ندارید فقط جزوه هاش کافیه این رو من خودم تجربه ش رو داشتم دارم بهختون میگم هیچی نیاز ندارید سه تا جزوه ش 322 تست داره به جرات میتونم بگم بعد از جزوه هاش هر تستی بزنید تکراریه بخدا که تکراریه همون جزوه رو هس مرور کنید کاری که میگه رو بکنید نتیجه تون صدا میکنه خودش*


جوزف اشتب میزنی!!! :Yahoo (20): در اینکه ایشون دبیر خوبی هستن شکی نیست ولی هرجلسش 3ساعته شما میخوای یارو بعد عید روزی سه ساعت عربی بخونه؟؟؟؟ حالا سرعت دوبرابرم ببینه با نوشتن واینا میشه روزی 2ساعت

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> *عربی تاملند میثم فلاح 22 جلسه هست و 3 تا جزوه داره : جزوه فعل + جزوه اسم + جزوه ترکیب + 2 جلسه هم آزمون جامع میزنه کلا میشه 24 جلسه 
> 
> حتی اگر از الان هم بخواهید شروع کنید هر روز یه جلسه ببینید 24 روزه تمومش میکنید 
> 
> موبه مو هر چی رو میگه اجرا کنید و لغت رو هم بخونید 
> 
> جنازه شما بره سر جلسه زیر 50 نمزنید به مولا 
> 
> هیچ چیز دیگه ای هم نیاز ندارید فقط جزوه هاش کافیه این رو من خودم تجربه ش رو داشتم دارم بهختون میگم هیچی نیاز ندارید سه تا جزوه ش 322 تست داره به جرات میتونم بگم بعد از جزوه هاش هر تستی بزنید تکراریه بخدا که تکراریه همون جزوه رو هس مرور کنید کاری که میگه رو بکنید نتیجه تون صدا میکنه خودش*


،مرسی از نکات اقا مهدی اینم بگم من از کسایی هستم که دیر  شروع کردم ب کنکور ،اما با اقای فلاح دارم پیش میرم روزییم ،نیم ساعت تا یه ساعت بیشتر نمیبینم دیگه اخراشه و داره تموم میشه و میخام تموم که شد برگروم بازم مرورش کنم ،اما خیلی عالیه ،تستای جزوشم خیلی توپه ،بعد کلاس دیگه تست جامع میزنم و تستای خودش،این ترکیبم حالا خوبه

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=josef76;1708557]*عربی تاملند میثم فلاح 22 جلسه هست و 3 تا جزوه داره : جزوه فعل + جزوه اسم + جزوه ترکیب + 2 جلسه هم آزمون جامع میزنه کلا میشه 24 جلسه 

حتی اگر از الان هم بخواهید شروع کنید هر روز یه جلسه ببینید 24 روزه تمومش میکنید 

موبه مو هر چی رو میگه اجرا کنید و لغت رو هم بخونید 

جنازه شما بره سر جلسه زیر 50 نمزنید به مولا 

هیچ چیز دیگه ای هم نیاز ندارید فقط جزوه هاش کافیه این رو من خودم تجربه ش رو داشتم دارم بهختون میگم هیچی نیاز ندارید سه تا جزوه ش 322 تست داره به جرات میتونم بگم بعد از جزوه هاش هر تستی بزنید تکراریه بخدا که تکراریه همون جزوه رو هس مرور کنید کاری که میگه رو بکنید نتیجه تون صدا میکنه خودش*[/QUOT
با این موافقم فلاح عالیه و بهترین کار هم برای عربی خوندن با فلاح هست چون عربی رو خیلی اسون و پایه ای یاد میده طوری که دوست داری خودت بری عربی درس بدی ولی الان بهترین کار برای عربی بجای دیدن 22 جلسه کلاس سالیانه دیدن نکته و تستش هست که چند روز دیگه شروع میشه چون 8 جلسه بیشتر نیست ولی تو 8 جلسه کل کار 22 جلسه رو انجام میده حتی بیشتر در کنارش لغت بخونی متن هم کار کنی میتونی حتی به 100 هم برسه ادم عربی تنها درسی هست که اگه اصولی بخونی 100 زدنش حتمیه (البته اگه متن سخت ندن) اینو کسی میفهمه که عربی رو با فلاح خونده باشه اون وقت میفهمه عربی چه درس شیرینی هست

----------


## _Joseph_

> جوزف اشتب میزنی!!!در اینکه ایشون دبیر خوبی هستن شکی نیست ولی هرجلسش 3ساعته شما میخوای یارو بعد عید روزی سه ساعت عربی بخونه؟؟؟؟ حالا سرعت دوبرابرم ببینه با نوشتن واینا میشه روزی 2ساعت


*بعد عید نه فقط 22 روز(اصلا 30 روز ) 3 ساعت عربی بخونه بعدش هر روز نیم ساعت عربی وقت بزاره به خدا میگم کسی که از الان فلاح رو ببینه و خوب جزوه هاشو بلد باشه و خودش هم لغت و درک مطلب کار کنه 100 شاید بزنه ولی قطعا زیر 80 نمیزنه 
ارزشش رو نداره به نظرت؟برا کسی که صفره تو عربی؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


علاوه بر توضیحات وتوصیه های عالی ارتور از  سیرتاپیاز درک متن عربی که تازه اومده هم غافل نشید وعالیه 
مهروماه خیلی ایراد داره البته من چاپ جدیدشو ندارم وِیژه 99 شو میگم و من حس میکنم کمیت تست ها از کیفیتشون برای مولف مهم تر بوده چندین جا نکات نظام قدیمی هم گفته بود مثلا اینکه لن+مضارع = هنوز+مضارع منفی هم درست گفته بود و این نکته مربوط به نظام قدیمه و تو نظام جدید حتما باید نخواهد ترجمه کنی


بله مهروماه تعداد بشدت زیادی تست داره و سطحشم یه لول بالاتر از بقیه کتاب های بازاری هست به همین خاطر بهتره فقط اونایی استفاده کنن که سطح بالایی دارند و سال های پایه روی مباحثی مثل ترجمه و تحلیل و قواعد پایه 10 و 11 تسلط خوبی پیدا کردند و سال دوازدهم فقط میخوان تست درس به درس و زیاد بزنن. هر چند این موضوع کاملا سلیقه ای هست.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


کتابهای عربی موضوعی میکرو و دور دنیا در نیم ساعت(مولفاش هر دو یکی هستند) هم کتابای خوبی به نظرم هستند.
نکته خارج از کتابی ندارند(توی درسنامه رو ندیدم ولی تو تستها همینطوره)
عربی به نظرم یادگیری مهتر از تست زدن هست.
هز چی بیشتر یاد بگیری،بیشتر تست میتونی بزنی!







 نوشته اصلی توسط narjes78


مخالفم عربی مثه ریاضی میمونه باید تست زیاد بزنی واسش


بین دو نظر وجود سلیقه های مختلف کاملا مشهوده ---» از نظر عده ای عربی درس تمرینی هست که نیاز به تعداد زیادی تست جهت تسلط کامل داره و عده ای هم برعکس. ولی به نظر هر دو نظر درسته. 
یعنی---» اگه کسی فقط بخواد بزنه به دل تست ها نتیجه نمیگیره حالا هر چقدرم که خواست تست بزنه / اگه کسی فقط کلاس ببینه و دست به قلم نشه مطمئنا بیشتر از 40-50 درصد نمیتونه بزنه. چون یه بخشی از کار برمیگرده به سرعت عمل و توانایی استفاده از آموخته ها که این دیگه دست دبیر نیست.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


عربی تاملند میثم فلاح 22 جلسه هست و 3 تا جزوه داره : جزوه فعل + جزوه اسم + جزوه ترکیب + 2 جلسه هم آزمون جامع میزنه کلا میشه 24 جلسه
حتی اگر از الان هم بخواهید شروع کنید هر روز یه جلسه ببینید 24 روزه تمومش میکنید
موبه مو هر چی رو میگه اجرا کنید و لغت رو هم بخونید
جنازه شما بره سر جلسه زیر 50 نمزنید به مولا
هیچ چیز دیگه ای هم نیاز ندارید فقط جزوه هاش کافیه این رو من خودم تجربه ش رو داشتم دارم بهختون میگم هیچی نیاز ندارید سه تا جزوه ش 322 تست داره به جرات میتونم بگم بعد از جزوه هاش هر تستی بزنید تکراریه بخدا که تکراریه همون جزوه رو هس مرور کنید کاری که میگه رو بکنید نتیجه تون صدا میکنه خودش


در تایید حرف جوزف عزیز ----» 


بله فلاح واقعا معلم خوبیه و تدریسشم عالیه.

ولی به سه نکته توجه کنید ---»
# عربی سال هاست سختی یکسانی در هر مدل کنکوری داشته ----» چه در کنکور سختی مثل 99 و چه در کنکور آسونی مثل 98 عربی همیشه سوالاتی روتین و یکجورایی تکراری داشت. این خودش یه زنگ خطره. اگر بخوان سوالات عربی رو مثل شیمی 99 سخت و غیر استاندارد کنن واسشون هیچ کاری نداره. اون موقع کسی که فلاح میدید مطمئنا کمی متضرر میشه. (ولی خب از 91 به این طرف عربی همیشه یکجور اومده پس باز شانس تغییر سبک سوالات خیلی کمه ولی گاها در سنجش دیده شده سوالات جالبی مطرح کنند که میتونه وارد بانک کنکور هم بشه! مثل سوال فیزیکی که عینا سال 99 از آزمون های سنجش با همون گزینه ها وارد کنکور شد)

# شما اگه بهترین دبیر رو هم داشته باشید بازم نیازه آزمون بزنید و دست به قلم بشید از آموخته هاتون استفاده کنید. پس اگه کسی فلاح دید حتما سوالات کنکور رو بزنه. موج رو هم بزنه که دیگه عالیه.

# از نظر محتوایی فاز a (میکروطلایی) هیچ چی کم نداره از تدریس فلاح ---» فقط تعداد تست بیشتری برای مسلط شدن آورده. پس به نظرم کسی که میخواد فلاح ببینه کلاسشو در همون فاز a تمام کنه و بجای میکرو کلاس ببینه و بعدا بره سراغ تست درس به درس و جمع بندی و کنکور ها. باز اینجا سلیقه ها متفاوته.*

----------


## ماری کوری

سلام 

ممنونم 

مثل همیشه عاااالی

----------


## indomitable

*مرسی بابت تگ و تاپیک مفیدت
منتظر تاپیک زبانم هستیما دکتر*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


مرسی بابت تگ و تاپیک مفیدت
منتظر تاپیک زبانم هستیما دکتر


سلام تشکر به ترتیب دفترچه کنکور جلو میریم. (دینی ----» زبان)*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*رفت جزو 101 تاپیک !
U p*

----------


## Saturn8

> *رفت جزو 101 تاپیک !
> U p*


اقا زبانم بنویس سریعا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## darling

> *بعد عید نه فقط 22 روز(اصلا 30 روز ) 3 ساعت عربی بخونه بعدش هر روز نیم ساعت عربی وقت بزاره به خدا میگم کسی که از الان فلاح رو ببینه و خوب جزوه هاشو بلد باشه و خودش هم لغت و درک مطلب کار کنه 100 شاید بزنه ولی قطعا زیر 80 نمیزنه 
> ارزشش رو نداره به نظرت؟برا کسی که صفره تو عربی؟*


*جوزف فلاح بهتر از واعظیه ؟
نظرت تو این تایم کلاس سالیانش بهتره یا نکته و تستش/؟*

----------


## high-flown

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

*Up*

----------


## terme1

up
تاپیک مفید 
 routing زبان و اختصاصی هم بنویسید اقا مهدی

----------


## Aras47

سلام
بین میکرو گاج و خیلی سبز تفاوت زیادی هست ؟؟؟ 
چون من خیلی سبز دارم نیازی هست که عوضش کنم ؟؟؟
مرسی

----------


## mahdi_artur

*U p
پی نوشت: دوستانی که در مدت این یک ماه به حقیر پیام دادن و جوابی نگرفتن شرمنده چون نرسیدم این مدت..*

----------


## Amir.h.f

سلام من میخام این برنامه رو تو تابستون یازدهم به دوازدهم یعنی چن روز دیگه شروع کنم و سوالم اینه برنامه ازمون ازمایشی رو چ کنم؟ ازمون اطمازیشی درس ب درسه اما اینجا مثلا کل تیرماه فوکوس مون روی ترجمه اس

----------


## ZAh_Akb

:Yahoo (100):

----------


## scorpion2020

up :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

سلام ممنون میشم بقیه درسام اوکی کنی

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## Zolghadr

Up

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## darling

up

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Parimah

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

این سه تاپیک به درد 402یی ها میخوره.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام میشه لطفا درسای اختصاصی رو هم بزارید ؟ اگه نتونستید بزارید میشه یه راه ارتباطی دیگه بگید که من چندسوال درسی بپرسم ازتون اگه هزینه ای باشه هم مشکلی نیست واستون یادداشت کاربری هم گذاشتم اگه لطف کنید پاسخ بدید ممنون میشم


سلام،
سال گذشته روتینگ دروس تخصصی رو بنا به دلایلی ننوشتم.
احتمالا در آینده کامل کنم یا نقشه راه کلی تری ارائه کنم (یا حتی برنامه ای جامع و کلی برای شروع تابستان) ولی فعلا زمان انجام این کار رو ندارم.

----------

